# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  كنى وألقاب

## عيون لاتنام

*السلام عليكم*
*إن شاء الله المسابقة تعجبكم ياااارب*
*ونشوف تفاعلكم ومشاركاتكم*
*نبدأ*
*بالتالي*



*1- من هو الشاعر المصري الذي يلقب بأمير الشعراء ؟*
*2-من هوالإمام المعصوم الذي يلقب بالشاكر لله، والهادي، والأمين، والشبيه ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*1- من هو الشاعر المصري الذي يلقب بأمير الشعراء ؟
2-من هوالإمام المعصوم الذي يلقب بالشاكر لله، والهادي، والأمين، والشبيه ؟*

******************
*الشاعر المصري  هو (( احمد شوقي )) لقب بأمير الشعراء في سنة 1927* 

***************************

*الامام المعصوم علية  السلام  هو* 

*الامام  الحسن العسكري  عليه  السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة السؤال الأول صحيحة هو أحمد شوقي*
*إجابة السؤال الثاني خاطئة هو الإمام محمد الباقر عليه السلام*
*وإليك المصدر* 
*ألقابه*
*أشهرها «الباقر»، قيل: لتبقّره في العلم، أي توسّعه فيه. أو لتبحّره فيه، أو لشقّه للعلم حيث بقرَه فعرف أصله واستنبط فرعه. وقيل: لُقّب بالباقر لغزارة علمه، وبذلك لقّبه رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، مُخبِراً جابر بن عبدالله الأنصاريّ، وباعثاً إليه سلامه.*
*أمّا ألقابه الأُخرى فهي: الشاكر لله، والهادي، والأمين، والشبيه؛*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر الملقب ( بشاعر المرأة ) ؟*
*من هو الشاعر الملقب ( بالشاعر المحروم ) ؟*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
اولا : تهنئه اخويه الى الاخت الكريمه - عيون لا تنام - باشرافك على هذا القسم وتستحقبن ذلك بكل جداره متمنيا لكي التوفيق والنجاح وصلي على محمد وال محمد 
ثانيا : فكرة المسابقه حلوه وساكون متواجد معكي فيها ان شاء الله 

الاجوبه :-
شاعر المرآه : نزار قباني 
الشاعر المحروم : عبد الله الفيصل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال محمد
أولا : أهلا بعودتك أخي  ‏eng-aliraqy  بعد طول غياب ولترينا بصمتك المميزة تعويضا عن الذي مضى
ثانيا : تهنئتك لي من طيب اصلك فشكرا أخي الكريم
وأنتم تستحقون أكثر فأنتم الخلفاء بعد غيابنا 
ثالثا : إجاباتك صحيحة سلمت يمناك ويعطيك الف عافية
دمت بخير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي الشاعرة العراقية التي تلقب ( بشاعرة الليل ) ؟*
*من هو الشاعر المصري الذي يلقب ( بالملاح التائه ) ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* بشاعرة الليل ((**نازك الملائكة))*

*بالملاح التائه ((**علي محمود طه*))


من هو الشاعر الذي  لقب 

ناسك  الشخروب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة يعطيك العافية*
*وجواب سؤالك هو ميخائيل نعيمة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو الصحابي الجليل الملقب بإبي المساكين ؟*

*عفوا عيون لقافه مني حطيت سؤال ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عادي حبيبتي خذي راحتك*
*والجواب هو جعفر بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر الذي يلقب ( بصقر لبنان ) ؟*
*من هي الشاعرة التي تلقب ( ببنت الشاطىء ) ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الشاعر الذي يلقب ( بصقر لبنان ) ؟*

*احمد فارس  الشدياق* 


*من هي الشاعرة التي تلقب ( ببنت الشاطىء ) ؟*

*عائشة عبد الرحمن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الشاعر الملقب* 


* (ابو الفرات)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

محمد مهدي الجواهري

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح  100%*


*السؤال* 


*من هو الشاعر الملقب * 

*((شاعر الجندول ))*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

علي محمود طه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أسم المدينة الأمريكية التي تلقب ( بمدينة اللصوص ) ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن لوس انجلوس ,,*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة عزيزتي* 
*حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شيكاغو..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المدينة الإمريكية التي تلقب ( بمدينة الخطيئة ) ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اخيرا طلعت صح بعد ماعصرنا المخ ..مو من قوقل صدقيني..*

*مشكورة اختي عيون....*

*يمكن سان فرانسيسكو ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اي عارفة حبيبتي انه مو من القوقل* 
*هذا بعد السؤال ماهو من القوقل* 
*وإجابتج عليه ماهي صحيحة حاولي مرة ثانية*
*وأنا بحاول اقرب الاجابة لج*
*يعطيج الف صحة وعافية*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الملقبة بالخطيئة هي
 * لاس فيغاس *
سميت بذلك لأشتهارها بالقمار حتى أن بعض الفنادق يجعلون السكن مجانا للقمارين والفنادق هناك مشهورة برخصها بسبب أن أغلب الذاهبون إلى هناك هو للقمار

ماراح أتفلسف أكثر من كذا أبي أشوف إذا الجواب صح أو لا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لاس فيغاس تشتهر بكثرة عدد الكازينوهات (دور لعب القمار) فيها. 
 ربع الإيرادات القادمة من السياحة تأتي من ايرادات الكازينوهات
يتم صرف أكثر من 8 ملايين دولار سنوياً على الإباحيات

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو البلد الذي يلقب ( ببلد المليون شهيد ) ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* الجزائر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر جاهلي أسمه حندج بن حجر بن الحارث الكندي .*
*الاسم الذي عرف واشتهر به فهو لقب لًقب به ويعني الرجل الشديد*
*فماهو أسم اللقب الذي لقب به ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
الملك الضليل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فعلا الجواب صحيح والأسم الذي أشتهر به هو أمرؤ القيس ويعني ( الرجل الشديد )*
*يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر جاهلي اسمه ميمون بن قيس وقد كان أعمى ماهو اللقب الذي أشتهر به ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

الشاعر الحاهلي الملقب بصناجة العرب
هو ميمون بن قيس الاعشى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب يعطيك العافية*

*أخي بريط*
*الأسم الذي أشتهر به هو الأعشى*
*واللقب هو صناجة العرب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معاصريه يشيرون إليه بـ ( أسد البحار ) و ( ليث الليوث ) و ( ابن ربان البرين ) أي بر العرب و بر العجم* 
*من يكون ؟*

----------


## دموع تبتسم

الاجابه :

احمد ابن ماجد 


وانشاء الله تكون صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي دموع تبتسم* 
*وحياااااااااااك معانا* 
*ياهلا فيك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر جاهلي** من* *بني تميم** عاصر* *امرؤ القيس** معروف بعلقمة الفحل  من هو ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب
علقمه بن عبده بن ناشره بن قيس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يقويك يااااااااااااااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر يكنى بأبي أمامه من هو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زياد بن بن ضباب النابغة الذبياني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء*
*الله يقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الملقب بشيخ الشهداء أو أسد الصحراء ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

القائد عمر المختار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يقويج يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبو يوسف يعقوب الكندي من المفكرين المسلمين الذين عرفوا بأصالة طروحاتهم ماهو اللقب الذي عرف به ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
*فيلسوف العرب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صريع الغواني ؟*

----------


## تاج

مسلم بن الوليد ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مع اختي تاج هو مسلم بن الوليد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اختي تاج اهلا فيج بعد طوووووووووووول غياب* 
*يعطيج العافية اختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من القابه النقي ، المضيء ، المهتدي ، السراج فمن هو ؟*

*من هو الملقب بلقمان الحكيم-المحمدي؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من القابه النقي ، المضيء ، المهتدي ، السراج فمن هو ؟*
هو الإمام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام

*من هو الملقب بلقمان الحكيم-المحمدي؟*
للأسف ماعرفت الإجابة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاجابة الاولى صحيحة عساج عالقوة..*

*السؤال الثاني الملقب بلقمان الحكيم والمحمدي ؟؟*

*هو سلمان الفارسي..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الملقب بخاتم الحكماء؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*خاتم الحكماء هو الميرزا محمد طاهر التنكابني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طبيب بارز لقبه الناس ( بطبيب الدولة العربية الأول ) من يكون ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

انه  الطبيب  المعروف في التاريخ 

ابو بكر الرازي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أبي محمود الله لايحرمنا من مرورك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إحتر الإجابة الصحيحة* 
*الفرنجة لقب أطلقة العرب على :*
*الأتراك - الأوروبيون - الإمريكان - الهنود*

----------


## ابو طارق

الفرنجة لقب أطلقة العرب على :
*- الأوروبيون -* 


واعتقد  سموهم بهذا الاسم عندما غزا الاوربيين الدول الاسلامية 
وبالتحديد  هم  الصليبيين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أبي محمود الله يعطيك القوة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عالم إنجليزي اشتهر بلقب ""أبو الإلكترون"" فمن هو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جوزيف تومسون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حصل على لقب "فارس" عام 1914*
* حصل على لقب "بارون" عام 1931*
*من هو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

إرنست رذرفورد..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من القابه عليه السلام ..؟
قاتل الفجرة 
صاحب اللواء 

من هو الملقب بمؤذن الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من القابه عليه السلام ..؟
قاتل الفجرة 
صاحب اللواء 
الإمام علي عليه السلام

من هو الملقب بمؤذن الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم؟
بلال بن رباح رضي الله عنه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مرجع ديني كبير لقب بالموسوي والخوئي والنجفي فمن هو ؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

آية الله العظمى السيد *السيد أبو القاسم الموسوي الخوئي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء تسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نهر يلقب بنهر العواصم فما هو؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نهر الدانوب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى يعطيك الف عااااااااااافية
 يلقب بنهر العواصم لكونه يمر في العواصم التالية فيينا، براتسلافا،  بودابستو بلغراد،

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تعرف ( سويسرا ) بلقب مشهور فما هو ؟

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

لؤلؤة الألب  أو لؤلؤة الريفيرا السويسرية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_بعد البحث وجدت أن الإجابة صحيحة تسلم الايادي عزيزتي_
_والإجابة الموجودة عندي تلقب سويسرا بملعب العالم_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي المدينة العراقية التي تلقب بالحدباء ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

ا*لموصل / الحدباء 


تشير المصادر التاريخية على ان الاشوريين اتخذوا سنة 1080 ق.م نينوى عاصمة لهم . وهي العاصمة الثالثة بعد اشور القديمة وكالح العاصمة الثانية . فبداوا بتحصينها وتحكيمها واقاموا حولها القلاع . وسميت الموصل بالحدباء وكما نسبه ياقوت الحموي الى احتداب في دجلتها واعوجاج في جريانه . الا ان الرحالة الشهير ابن بطوطة يعزوه الى قلعتها الحدباء . ويقول صاحب منهل الاولياء عن سبب تسميتها بالحدباء . لانحداب أرضها لان البيوت والمحال فيها لم تقع على مستوى من أرضها بل بعضها نشز وقلاع ، وبعضها في واد منخفض . 
الموقع : تبعد عن مدينة بغداد 465 كم .* 

*جميل ان  نضع الجواب  مع بعض التفاصيل حول السؤال حتى يكون عندنا معلومات كافية عن الجواب ونختزنه في ذاكرتنا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هم الملقبون* 

*بال* 

*((كميكاز))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن هم الطيارون اليابانين الانتحاريين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح* 


*الحطيئة* 

*اسم لشاعر  من هو  وما اسمه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_هوأبو مُلَيْكة جرول بن أوس بن مالك العبسي المشهور بـ الحطيئة شاعر مخضرم_ _أدرك الجاهلية_

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح  100%* 


*السؤال* 


*من هو الملقب* 

*الشاعر المحروم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الأمير الشاعر / عبدالله بن فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*  
*من هو الملقب* 
*شاعر الكوخ الأخضر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو رياض المعلوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر الملقب بشاعر الأرز ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شبلي الملاط*
*س/ من هو الملقب بشاعر الاذاعه؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشاعر  احمد  فتحي* 

*الرجاء  التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاجابه صحيحه عمو ابو طاارق .*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو شاعر الاهرام؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاعر الاهرام   * 

*هو*

*محمد عبد الغني حسن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*من هو الملقب ب* 

*الفوهرر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن يكون ادولف هتلر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 




*السؤال* 

*من هو الملقب   ب*

*البدوي الملثم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب* 
*يعقوب العودات*

----------


## ابو طارق

جواب  صحيح 



*السؤال* 

*من هو الملقب    ب*

*((المستعجل ))*

*معطيات  انه من ابطال كربلاء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن ابو الفضل العباس عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  هو  سلام الله عليه* 

*ابو الفضل العباس عليه السلام* 


*السؤال  من هو الملقب   ب*

*عميد الادب العربي*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


هو طـــه حـــســـيــن

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب  ب* 

*سبع الدجيل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السيد محمد بن الإمام الهادي ابن الامام محمد الجواد عليهم السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إنه مرقد الطيب بن الطيبين الأطهار سبع الدجيل السيد محمد بن الإمام المعصوم العاشر علي الهادي (عليه وآبائه أزكى السلام)..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*جزاك الله عنا الف الف الف خير ابنتي* 

*عيون لا تنام* 

*لهذه الالتفاتة الرائعة بوضع الصورة* 


*سؤالي* 


*من هو الملقب  ب* 


* الكوديللو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرانسسكو فرانكو هو من سمي نفسه بالكوديللو ومعناها زعيم الامه ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو غسيل الملائكه.؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*غسيل الملائكة*


*هو حنظلة بن أبي عامر بن صيفي بن زيد بن أمية بن ضبيعة الأنصاري الأوسي، من بني عمرو بن عوف.
كان أبوه أبو عامر ـ واسمه عمرو، وقيل: عبد عمرو ـ يعرف بالراهب في الجاهلية، وكان يذكر البعث ودين الحنيفية، ويسأل عن ظهور رسول الله، ويستوصف صفته الأحبار، فلما بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حسده. ولما هاجر إلى المدينة فارقها إلى مكة، وقدم مع قريش في غزوة أحد محارباً، فسماه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: الفاسق.
كان حنظلة من سادات المسلمين وفضلائهم، أسلم مع قومه الأنصار لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم المدينة، (يعد في الطبقة الثانية للصحابة).
تزوج جميلة بنت عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول، ودخل بها في صبيحة يوم أحد، فلما سمع منادي الجهاد خرج مسرعاً ولحق برسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في أحد وهو يسوي الصفوف، أما زوجته فأرسلت إلى أربعة من قومها فأشهدتهم أنه دخل بها، فقيل لها في ذلك فقالت: رأيت كأن السماء قد فرجت له، فدخل بها ثم أطبقت عليه، فقلت: هذه الشهادة.
ولما انكشف المسلمون في أحد اعترض حنظلة لأبي سفيان بن حرب، فضرب عرقوب فرسه، فوقع أبو سفيان فاستعلى عليه حنظلة وكاد أن يقتله، فأدركه شداد بن الأسود المعروف بابن شعوب الليثي، فخلص أبا سفيان، وقتل حنظلة. فقال أبو سفيان في أبيات:
ولو شئت نجتني كميت طمرة --- ولم أحمل النعماء لابن شعوب
وقيل: بل قتله أبو سفيان بن حرب وقال: حنظلة بحنظلة. يعني بالثاني ابنه حنظلة الذي قتل يوم بدر كافراً.
ولما علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بمقتله قال: ((إني رأيت الملائكة تغسل حنظلة بن أبي عامر بين السماء والأرض بماء المزن في صحاف الفضة))
قال أبو أسيد الساعدي: فذهبنا فنظرنا إليه فإذا رأسه يقطر ماء. ولما سئلت زوجته عن ذلك قالت: خرج وهو جنب لما سمع الهيعة (منادي الجهاد)، فقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: ((لذلك غسلته الملائكة)) فلقب من يومها بـ ((غسيل الملائكة)) وقد افتخرت به الأوس على الخزرج كما جاء في الخبر الذي رواه قتادة عن أنس قال: افتخرت الأوس والخزرج فقالت الأوس: منا غسيل الملائكة … إلخ.
ولد لحنظلة عبد الله، فكان بنوه يقال لهم: بنو غسيل الملائكة
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بماذا لقبت حرب العراق على الكويت ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب ب*  
*ذو الشهادتين*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الــغــزو  الــغــاشــم ؟.؟.؟ :embarrest: 

مدري بس  تتكرر كثير هادي الكلمات بالتلفزيون  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


خزيمة بن ثابت الخطمي الأنصاري الأوسي *ذو الشهادتين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي انين ربي يعطيك القوة والعافية_
_والجواب هو_
_لقبت حرب العراق على الكويت ( بعاصفة الصحراء )_

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا ً لك ِ أختي مشرفتنا الرائعه عيون لاتنام على التصحيح
وهادي معلومه جديده ابضيفها لرصيدي 
الله يعطيك ِ العافيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العفو عزيزتي أنين ومنكم نستفيد*
*والحين ننتظر التصحيح لإجابتك من الاب محمود*
*للتذكير فقط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب الاول  على  سؤالي  صح   100%* 


*والجواب على  سؤال العزيزة عيون لاتنام  صح 1000%* 


*سميت  عاصفة الصحراء  وكان قائدها الامريكي* 

* ((نورمان  شوارزكوف ))* 

*وقد اشترك  بالعملية (؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))  هذا  هو  سؤالي التالي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 

*كم دولة  شاركت  في  الحرب* 

*المسماة (( عاصفة الصحراء ))*


*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يمكن تكون ماهي كامله انتظر التصحيح
الولايات المتحدة، السعوديةمصر  ، الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، فرنسا ، سوريا  ، كويت

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر التصحيح ابي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  غير  مكتمل * 

*كان هناك تحالف دولي  كبير* 

*ارجوا المحاولة مرة اخرى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الولايات المتحده . بريطانيا , فرنسا . فلسطين .السعوديه . مصر .سوريا . المغرب .الكويت .البحرين . الارجنتين . يوغسلافيا .هولندا .اسبانيا . تركيا . عمان .الامارات .كندا . بلجيكا..*

*ان شاء الله صح هذا اللي حضر في بالي ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكلت قوات الائتلاف بقيادة* *الولايات المتحدة*

*من الدول التالية:*

*الأرجنتين** ،* *أستراليا** ،* *البحرين** ،* *بنغلاديش** ،* *بلجيكا** ،* *كندا** ،* *تشيكوسلوفاكيا** ،* *دانمارك** ،* *مصر** ،* *فرنسا** ،* *ألمانيا** ،* *يونان** ،* *إيطاليا** ،* *اليابان** ،* *الكويت** ،* *المغرب** ،* *هولندا** ،* *نيوزيلندا** ،* *نيجر** ،* *نروج** ،* *عُمان** ،* *باكستان** ،* *بولندا** ،* *برتغال** ،* *قطر** ،* *المملكة العربية السعودية** ،* *سنغال** ،* *كوريا الجنوبية** ،* *إسبانيا** ،* *سوريا** ،* *تركيا** ،* *الإمارات العربية المتحدة** ،* *المملكة المتحدة** .*

*ومن الجدير بالذكر أن* *الهند** شاركت بتزويد الوقود.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لي تعليق  صغير  وهو ان  فلسطين* 

*وبالتحديد  القيادة الفلسطينة* 

*كانت  مع الغزو  وضد  الكويت* 

*ولهذا  تم طرد  الفلسطينيين من الكويت بعد التحرير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المسابقة اسمها * 

*كنى والقاب *  
*وقد  غيرنا الاتجاه  لنعود  لاصل المسابقة* 


*من هو  الملقب   ب* 

*ابو القربة*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*هو أبو* الفضل العباس بن علي بن *أبي* طالب 
ومن ألقابه (*أبو* *القربة*) لحمله الماء وكان معروفا بين بني هاشم بالسقاية منذ الطفولة

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابو الفضل العباس  بن علي بن ابي طالب* 

*عليهما السلام* 

*صح  ابنتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو شبيه الخمسه ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

علي الاكبر بن الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب (ع)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحه عزيزتي*
*موفقه داائما بمحمد وال محمد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب لقب (الدوتشي) ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سيلفيو برلسكوني رئيس حكومة ايطالي سابقا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو عريس كربلاء؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ببينيتو موسوليني*

* (**29 يوليو**1883** -* *28 ابريل**1945**) هو ديكتاتور* *إيطاليا** ما بين* *1922**و1943**.*
*كان موسوليني في فترة حكمه رئيس الدولة الإيطالية ورئيس وزرائها وفي بعض المراحل وزير الخارجية والداخلية. من مؤسسي* *الحركة الفاشية الإيطالية** وزعمائها. سمي ب الدوتشه (Il Duce) أي القائد. دخل حزب العمال الوطني ولكنه خرج منه بسسب معارضة الحزب لدخول إيطاليا الحرب عمل موسولني في تحرير صحيفة افانتي (الى الامام)ومن ثم اسس ما يعرف بوحدات الكفاح التي اصبحت النواه لحزبه الفاشي الذي وصل به الحكم بعد المسيره التي خاضها من ميلانوا في الشمال حتى روما في الوسط دخل الحرب العالميه الثانيه مع دول المحور اعدم مع اعوانه السبعة عشر في ميدان "دونجو" بميلانو على يد الشعب الايطالي عام* *1945**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السلام على القاسم ابن الحسن  عريس كربلاء المخضب بدم الشهادة*

*عليهما السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب* 


*المطران الاحمر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

** 


*يشكل المطران غريغوار حداد منذ اكثر من نصف قرن "ظاهرة" متجددة في المجتمع اللبناني، تضاربت حولها الآراء: من مؤيد لها الى معارض، ومن لا مبال بها الى متردد في اتخاذ موقف منها. وعلى الرغم من ان هذه الظاهرة مرّت بمراحل تردد فيها اسم صانعها على كل شفة ولسان، وتناولتها وسائل الاعلام في شكل مميز جداً، فقد بقي الكثير من الغموض يكتنف معالمها.* 

*فلو طرحتَ على الناس السؤال الآتي: مَن هو غريغوار حداد؟ لحصدت عدداً من الاجابات، متناقضة ومبهمة وناقصة وصحيحة بعض الشيء ومغلوطة بعض الشيء. كأن تسمع هذا او ذاك يقول عنه: مطران، رجل دين، مصلح اجتماعي، أسقف محروم، شيوعي، صاحب مشاكل مع طائفته، قديس، متجرد، المطران الاحمر، مطران الفقراء، المطران "الأبونا"، والى ما هنالك من تسميات واحكام واوصاف.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لجواب سؤالي هو*
* من هو صاحب لقب (الدوتشي) ؟* 
*ببينيتو موسوليني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الذي كان يلقب*


* بجابر عثرات الكرام؟·*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب ابي محمود* 
*بحثت وكانت قصة قرأتها ولم أجد الجواب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جابر عثرات الكرام* 
*كان في زمن سليمان بن عبدالملك رجل من بني أسد يقال له: خزيمة بن بشر، مشهور بالمروءة والكرموالمواساة، وكانت نعمته وافرة، فلم يزل على تلك الحال حتى افتقر، فأحتاج إلىإخوانه الذين كان يواسيهم ويتفضل عليهم، فواسوه حيناً ثم ملّوه، فلما لاح له تغيرهم، قال لامرأته: يا ابنة عم، قد رأيت من إخواني تغيراً، وقد عزمت على لزوم بيتي إلى أن يأتيني الموت، ثم أغلق بابه عليه، وأقام يتقوّت بما عنده حتى نفد،وبقي حائراً في حاله.*
*وكان عكرمة الفياض والياً على الجزيرة،فبينما هو في مجلسه وعنده جماعة من أهل البلد، إذ جرى ذكر خزيمة.*
*فقال عكرمة:ما حاله؟فقالوا:صار في أسوأ الأحوال، وقد اغلق بابه، ولزم بيته.فقال عكرمة:فما وجد خزيمة بن بشر مواسياً ولا مكافئا!قالوا:لا.فأمسك عن ذلك، فلما كان الليل عمد إلى أربعة آلاف دينار، ووضعها في كيس واحد، وخرج متنكراً سراً حتى وقف بباب خزيمة وطرقه، فخرج خزيمة، فقال له:*
*أصلح بهذا شأنك، فتناوله فوجده ثقيلاً، فقبض خزيمة على لجام الدابة،*
*وقال:من أنت، جعلت فداءك؟قال له:ما جيئتك في هذا الوقت وأنا أريد أن تعرفني.قال خزيمة:فما اقبله أو تخبرني منأنت؟قال:أنا جابر عثرات الكرام، ثم انصرف.*
*فدخل خزيمة داره وهو يتحسس الكيس والدراهم غير مصدق. ورجع عكرمة إلىمنزله، فوجد امرأته قد افتقدته وارتابت، ولطمت خدها، فلما رآها على تلك الحال قال لها:ما دهاك يا ابنة عم؟قالت:سوء فعلتك بأبنة عمك، أمير الجزيرة لا يخرج في هدأة من الليل سراً دون غلمانه إلا إلى زوجة أو سرية!قال:لقد علم الله ما خرجت لواحدة منهاقالت:فخبرني فيم خرجت؟قال:يا هذه لم اخرج في هذا الوقت إلا وأنا لا أريد ألا يعلم بي أحد،قالت:لا بد أن تعلمني قال:فاكتميه إذاًقالت:سأفعل فأخبرها بالقصة على وجهها فقالت:قد سكن قلبي.*
*ثم إن خزيمة أصبح،فصالح غرمائه واصلح من حاله، ثم تجهز قاصدا سليمان بن عبدالملك، فلما حضره،استأذن عليه، فأذن له سليمان لما يعلم من مروءته، فأخذ سليمان يسأله عن حاله وسبب إبطاءه عنه، فأخبره خزيمة بقصة زائر الليل فقال سليمان:هل عرفته؟قال:لا والله لأنه كان متنكراً، وما سمعت منه إلا جابر عثرات الكرام فتلهف سليمان على معرفته وقال: لو عرفناه لأعنّاه على مروءته*
*ثم قال:علي بقناة، وعقد لخزيمة ولاية الجزيرة وعلى عمل عكرمة الفياض، واجزل عطاياه،وأمره بالتوجه إلى الجزيرة.*
*فخرج خزيمة إليها، فلما قرب منها خرج عكرمة وأهل البلدة للقائه، وسارا جميعاً إلى أن دخلا البلد، فنزل خزيمة دار الإمارة، وأمر أن يؤخذ عكرمة ويحاسب، فحوسب، ففضل عليه مال كثير،فطلبه خزيمة بالمال قال عكرمة:مالي إلى شيء منه من سبيل فأمر بحبسه، ثم بعث يطالبه فأرسل إليه:إني لست ممن يصون ماله بعرضه، فأصنع ما شئت،فأمر به فكبِّل بالحديد، وضيّق عليه، فأقام على ذلك شهراً، فأضناه ثقل الحديد وأضر به.*
*وبلغ ذلك ابنة عمه، فدعت جارية لها ذات عقل، وقالت: امض الساعة إلى باب هذا الأمير، فقولي عندي نصيحة، ولا أقولها إلا للأمير نفسه، فإذا دخلت عليه سليه في الخلوة: ما كان هذا جزاء جابر عثرات الكرام منك في مكافأتك له بالضيق والحبس والحديد! ففعلت الجارية ذلك*
*فلما سمع خزيمة قولها قال:واسوأتاه! جابر عثرات الكرام غريمي!*
*قالت:نعم، فأمر من وقته بدابته فأسرجت، وركب إلى وجوه أهل البلد، فجمعهم وسار بهم إلى باب الحبس ففتح، ودخل فرأى عكرمة الفياض في قاع الحبس متغيراً، قد أضناه الضّر. فلما نظر عكرمة إلىخزيمة وإلى الناس احشمه ذلك، فنكس رأسه. فأقبل خزيمة حتى انكب على رأسه فقبّله،فرفع رأسه إليه وقال:ما أعقب هذا منك؟قال:كريم فعالك وسوء مكافأتي.قال:يغفر الله لنا ولك، ثم أمر بفك قيوده، وان توضع في رجليه، فقال عكرمة: تريد ماذا؟قال:أريد أن ينالني من الضّر مثل ما نالك.فقال:اقسم عليك بالله ألا تفعل.*
*فخرجا جميعاً إلى أن وصلا إلى دار خزيمة، فودعه عكرمة، وأراد الانصراف، فلم يمكنه من ذلك، وقال: وما تريد؟قال:أغير من حالك ما أراه، ثم أمر بالحمام فأخلي ودخلاجميعاً، ثم قام خزيمة فتولى خدمته بنفسه، وسأله أن يسير معه إلى أمير المؤمنين،فأنعم له بذلك.*
*فسارا جميعا حتى قدما على سليمان بن عبدالملك، فراعه قدوم خزيمة بدون أمره مع قرب العهد به، فأذن لخزيمة، فلما دخل عليه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو سيف الله ؟*
*ابو محمد الاول ,الزكي التقي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لم اجد بعد بحث  طويل جدا* 

*سوى الامام * 

*الحسن بن علي عليهم السلام* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر التصحيح من اختي شذى صاحبة السؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وينك يا شذى  صححي* 

*لكي  نضع  سؤال جديد* 

*او صححي وحطي سؤال انتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفوااا ع التأخير* 
*سيف الله/ هو الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام..*
*وابو محمد الزكي التقي الاول/ بمعنى اول من كنى بابي محمد هو الامام* 
*الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام..*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه اعذروني نطرتكم كتيييييييير*
*وموفقين ان شاء الله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الملقب بالاخوند ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشيخ محمَّد كاظم بن الملا حسين الهروي الخراساني، المعروف بالآخوند الخراساني، أحد علماء الإمامية، ولد في مشهد المقدسة بمدينة خراسان سنة 1255هـ.
* 

*دراسته وأساتذته:* *أكمل دراسة المقدّمات في مدينة مشهد، ولما بلغ الثالثة والعشرين من عمره، ذهب إلى سبزوار وبدأ بدراسة الحكمة والفلسفة عند أبي الحسن جلوة وأساتذة آخرين.* 
*في عام 1278 هـ، هاجر إلى النجف الأشرف لإكمال دراسته الحوزوية، ومنذ وصوله، شرع بحضور دروس الشيخ الأنصاري، ودروس الشيخ راضي بن الشيخ محمد، والسيد مهدي القزويني، وعارف الرباني والسيد علي الشوشتري.* 
*بعد رحيل الشيخ الأنصاري عام 1281هـ، أخذ يحضر دروس الميرزا الشيرازي، وأصبح من تلامذته المقرّبين، حتى إنه لحق به** إلى سامرّاء عندما هاجر إليها، وبقي هناك مدة قصيرة يحضر دروسه، ثم عاد إلى النجف الأشرف بناءً على طلب من الميرزا، ليقوم بتشكيل حوزةٍ دراسيّة فيها.*
*تدريسه وطلاّبه:**يعتبر الآخوند الخراساني من مدرّسي علم الأصول البارزين في التاريخ الإسلامي، وقد انشغل بتدريس العلوم الحوزوية مدة أربعين سنة، و"تميز* *ـ كما يقول السيد محسن الأمين ـ عن جميع المتأخرين بحبّ الإيجاز والاختصار وتهذيب الأصول والاقتصار على لباب المسائل وحذف الزوائد مع تجديد في النظر وإمعان في التحقيق"، ولهذا أصبحت لدروسه شهرة واسعة بين أوساط الطلبة، حتى بلغ عدد طلابه ألف طالب، من بينهم مئة مجتهد، نذكر منهم:* 
*آية الله السيد البروجردي، آية الله السيد حسين القمي، آية الله السيد صدر الدين الصدر، آية الله ضياء الدين العراقي، آية الله الشيخ عبد الكريم الحائري، آية الله السيد عبد الله البهبهاني، آية الله الشيخ محمد علي الشاه آبادي، آية الله السيد هبة الدين الشهرستاني، آية الله السيد محسن الأمين العاملي، آية الله الميرزا النائيني، الآغا بزرك الطهراني، آية الله السيد محسن الحكيم.* 
*مكانته العلمية:**تجاوزت شهرة الآخوند في العلم وبراعته في التدريس آفاق النجف الأشرف، بل آفاق العراق، حتى وصل خبر ذلك إلى جميع أرجاء الدولة العثمانية، ما جعل شيخ الإسلام ـ لقب مسؤول الإفتاء والقضاء في الدولة العثمانية ـ يسعى لرؤية الآخوند والارتشاف من نمير علمه، بحجة أنه يروم السفر إلى قبر أبي حنيفة في بغداد.* 
*ومن ثم عرّج شيخ الإسلام على النجف الأشرف ليشاهد الحوزة التي مضى عليها حوالي الألف عام، فدخل إلى مسجد الطوسي، حيث كان الآخوند يلقي درسه، فلما رآه وهو يدخل، نقل البحث إلى قول أبي حنيفة حول المطلب الذي كان يشرحه، وشرع ببيانه على أحسن ما يرام، فاندهش شيخ الإسلام من قدرة الآخوند على مباني أبي حنيفة وغيره من أئمة أهل السنة، ويقال إنَّ جلَّ حديثه في سفره عند رجوعه إلى بلده، كان يدور حول شخصية الآخوند ومكانته العلمية.* *مواقفه من الحكم القاجاري:* *سعى الآخوند إلى فضح السياسة التي كان ينتهجها مظفَّر الدين شاه، فاعترض على القرض الذي حصل عليه من روسيا، والذي أغرق البلاد في بحر من الديون.* 
*كما إنه قام بنشاط واسع في المشروطة ـ حركة دستورية ضد الحكم الاستبدادي ـ حيث قام بإرسال مجموعة من الرسائل بالتنسيق مع الميرزا حسن الطهراني، والشيخ عبد الله المازندراني إلى داخل إيران، وكذلك إصداره بعض البيانات، ولم يتوقف سعي الآخوند عند هذا الحدّ، بل قام بإرسال رسالة إلى محمَّد علي شاه، دعاه فيها إلى التقيّد بموازين الشرع والعدالة، والسعي للمحافظة على استقلال البلاد، والالتزام ببنود المشروطة، فأخذ ينسّق مع قوات الأحرار الإيرانيين آنذاك، لإدامة الصراع مع الحكم الاستبدادي، كما قام بإرسال برقيّة إلى مجلس السعادة الإيراني طلب فيها من سفراء الدول والصحف الرسمية توعية الناس وتنبيههم إلى موادّ الدستور الإيراني، التي تؤكد عدم مشروعية أي معاهدة أو اتفاق بين الحكومة ودولة أخرى إلا بموافقة مجلس الشعب.* 
*ومن جهة أخرى، قام، وبالتنسيق مع الميرزا الطهراني والشيخ المازندراني، بكتابة بيان، طالبوا فيه الثوار المسلمين في القوقاز وتفليس وبعض المناطق الأخرى، بمساعدة الثوار المسلمين في تبريز، للإطاحة بالحكم القاجاري المستبد، وعلى أثر تلك الأوضاع، حاولت روسيا وبريطانيا التنسيق فيما بينهما، لتهدئة الأوضاع المضطربة في إيران.* *ثوابت في العمل والنهج:**لقد حدّد الشيخ الآخوند ثوابته في العمل، ودافع عن مبادئ الدستورية، وذلك بقوله:"إنني لم أتحمَّل كلَّ هذا العذاب إلا من أجل أن أرفع الظلم عن الرعية، وأن يحصلوا على الرفاه، ولكي أعين المظلوم وأغيث الملهوف، وأطبّق أحكام الله سبحانه وتعالى، وأحفظ بلاد الإسلام من اعتداءات الكفّار، وآمر بالمعروف وأنهى عن المنكر، ومن أجل تطبيق قوانين الإسلام التي كانت ستنتفع بها الأمة".*
*كان الشيخ الآخوند يعيش أوجاع الناس وآلامهم، وعلى الرغم مما كان يعانيه من مضايقات،لم يأل جهداً في سبيل دعم قضاياهم المحقّة. ويذكر مؤلف كتاب "حياة الإسلام" شاهداً على صلابة موقف الشيخ الآخوند وهمته العالية في مواجهة المصاعب والتحديات، ويقدم لذلك أهالي تبريز أنموذجاً حيث يقول: "أثناء إلقاء الآخوند محاضرته، قام أحد تلامذته وسط القاعة وأخرج رسالة كان قد أرسلها أهالي تبريز وقرأها على رؤوس الأشهاد جاء فيها :"إنهم يمطروننا بالنار، قتلوا رجالنا وشبابنا وأيتموا أطفالنا وأثكلوا نساءنا، وأنتم قابعون هناك في بحبوحة من العيش ولا تعيرون أية أهمية لنا". ولكن الآخوند ردَّ على هذه الادّعاءات، وأظهر مدى اهتمامه فيهم، ووعد بأنه سيبذل قصارى جهده لإنقاذهم من الوضع المأساوي الذي يعيشونه، وذلك في قوله: "لا أنتم ولا أولئك تقيّمون وتفقهون ما أعانيه وما يقرّح قلبي، وإذا كنتم ترون غدوّي وذهابي، فإني مجرد جسم، وهذا هو هيكلي فقط. إنكم لا تلمسون النار التي أحترق بها... فهل هذه بحبوحة؟! فوالله لم يبق بين ضلوعي قلب ينبض، ولا أدّعي أني أعاني من أجلهم، ولكن ألا ترون الأراذل والهمج الرعاع يسبونني ويشتمون جميع العلماء ورجال الدين. وفي كل يوم ترسل الحكومة عصابات من ستة أو ثمانية أشخاص يريدون اغتيالي، وما يصبّرني على ذلك أنه بعين الله، متأسياً في ذلك بأئمة أهل البيت(ع)، وسأسعى جاهداً لإنقاذ أهالي تبريز، وسوف لن أتوانى في ذلك، وسأبذل قصارى جهدي في هذا الطريق".**انقلاب على المشروطة:**قاد الحركة المشروطة في إيران التي عملت على إقامة حكم ملكي دستوري مشروط ببرلمان، ونجحت في عام 1906 في إجبار الشاه مظفَّر الدين على إعلان الدستور، والاحتفاظ بمكانة عليا تضمن للفقهاء الإشراف على قوانين المجلس. ولكن انقسام الحركة الدستورية إلى فريقين، يطالب أحدهما بحكم ديموقراطي مطلق، وآخر يطالب بحكم يلتزم بالشريعة الإسلامية، أدى إلى إعدام الشيخ فضل الله النوري أكبر دعاة "المشروطة المشروعة" في طهران على يد فريق "المشروطة المطلقة"، ما جعل حالة من التشكيك في الحركة الدستورية تسود في أوساط العلماء، فاتهموها بالعمالة لبريطانيا، وعادوها بصورة كلية، حتى إن طلبة العلوم الدينية من أنصار المشروطة كانوا يتعرضون لمضايقات كثيرة وصلت إلى درجة أنهم لم يذهبوا لمدة سنة لزيارة كربلاء أو الكوفة أو مسجد السهلة خوفاً على أرواحهم. وتطوَّر هذا الخلاف عندما دخلت العشائر كرقم فيه لدعم موقف الأطراف المتنازعة، وهي سابقة خطيرة في هذا المجال. لأن وقوف الأمة إلى جانب مرجع ضد آخر، يعني انقسامها على نفسها، وتحول المرجعية من قيادة الأمة إلى طرف متنازع مع قسم منها. ويروى في هذا الخصوص، أن السيد كاظم اليزدي الذي كان على رأس "المستبدّة"، طلب حضور العشائر العراقية إلى النجف الأشرف، فجاءوا مسلّحين والتفّوا حوله "بهوساتهم» المنددة بـ"المشروطة".*
*وفي هذا الصّدد يقول النائيني: "عند هبوب أولى نسائم الحرّية والعدالة على إيران مع بدايات الحركة الدستورية، كان البعض يتصوَّر أنها سوف لن تأتي عليهم، وأنها تختصُّ بالحكّام والمتصدّين للسلطة فقط، لذلك بذلت جميع الطبقات من المعمّمين المتجلببين بجلباب الدين والإقطاعيين والمتنفذين قصارى جهودها في سبيل إقامة وترسيخ الأسس الجديدة، ودعمت الحركة الدستورية، لأنها توقَّعت أن الموت سيطال الجيران فقط كما يقول المثل الإيراني، حتى إذا انكشفت الحقيقة وسطع نور الشمس، انقلبوا على أعقابهم وشنوا هجوماً عليها تحت شعارات مختلفة، فالاستبداد الديني صوّب حرابه للحركة الدستورية من منطلق الحفاظ على مبادئ الدين الحنيف والدفاع عنه، أما جلاوزة السلطان، فقد تشبثوا بالشعارات الوطنية وحب الوطن في هجومهم الخبيث، وهكذا الحال بالنسبة إلى سائر المحتالين والمنافقين، فكلٌّ قد شهر السلاح الذي يجيد استخدامه من أجل محاربة الحركة الدستورية حفاظاً على مصالحهم الخاصة، وعادت الحالة إلى أن نكثت طائفة وفسقت أخرى ومرق آخرون"، لترسم أبعاد الوضع القائم آنذاك.**الاهتمام بقضايا المسلمين:**كان الآخوند وعدد من كبار المجتهدين من ضمنهم النائيني، قد وجهوا رسالتهم الشهيرة إلى السلطان عبد الحميد عام 1908 لإعادة الدستور، ويكشف ذلك عن مدى اهتمام هؤلاء بالدستورية في العالم الإسلامي، وعن تعاملهم مع الدولة العثمانية كدولة إسلامية يرتبط بها حماية الإسلام. ومن قضايا المسلمين التي اهتم بها الملاّ الخراساني (الآخوند) قضية الجهاد ضد الروس الذين وصلوا إلى إيران بجيوشهم لدعم محمَّد علي شاه، وطلب الآخوند من عشائر المنتفق وبني لام والبو محمد وربيعة وتميم وعنزه وشمّر وبني حسن وجماعات أخرى أن يتحركوا مرة واحدة. كما تهيأ المجاهدون في النجف الأشرف وكربلاء والكاظمية وبغداد وغيرها للذهاب إلى إيران ضمن حركة الجهاد، وقبل أن يتوجَّهوا إلى إيران، وصل خبر سقوط الشاه على أيدي أنصار المشروطة وخروج الروس من إيران في 24 جمادى الثانية 1327 هـ /13 حزيران 1909م. وحققت المشروطة انتصاراً ساحقاً ساهم في حسم الخلاف، أو على الأقل تهدئته.* 
*إن نجاح فتوى الجهاد أظهرت الملا كاظم الخراساني (الآخوند) على أنّه القائد الأول للتحرك السياسي الإسلامي، ورفعت نتائج فتواه موقع مرجعيته إلى مراتب عالية، وكادت ترتفع إلى مراتب أعلى عندما قرر السفر إلى إيران للجهاد أيضاً ومحاربة الروس الذين دخلوا إيران من جديد. لكنه توفي ليلة سفره في ظروف غامضة، وذلك في 20 ذي الحجة عام 1329 هـ /12 كانون الأول عام1911** م.*
*مؤلفاته:* *اتَّسمت مؤلّفاته بالأصالة والتجديد والتدقيق في علمي الفقه والأصول، نأتي على ذكر جملة منها:* 
*حاشية على كتاب الرسائل للشيخ الأنصاري، الحاشية الجديدة على الرسائل، وهي المسماة (درر الفوائد)، الحاشية على مكاسب الشيخ الأنصاري، حاشية على أسفار صدر المتألهين الشيرازي، حاشية على منظومة السبزواري، القضاء والشهادات، أكمله نجله آية الله الميرزا محمد، روح الحياة (رسالة عملية)، تكملة التبصرة، ذخيرة العباد في يوم المعاد: (رسالة عملية باللغة الفارسية)، اللمعات النيّرة في شرح تكملة التبصرة، الفوائد: تحتوي على خمس عشرة فائدة، كفاية الأصول: كتاب قيّم يدرَّس حتى الآن في الحوزات العلمية كافّةً، هذا بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الرسائل في أبواب مختلفة من الفقه مطبوعة في مجلد واحد.* *وفاته:* *توفي في ظروفٍ غامضة يوم الثلاثاء 20 ذي الحجة / 1329 هـ. حيث كان عازماً على السفر إلى إيران، لحفظ ثغور الإسلام من عساكر الروس والإنجليز.* 
*وشيِّع جثمانه الطاهر تشييعاً عظيماً، وتم دفنه في الصحن الشريف للإمام أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب (ع) في النجف الأشرف.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب ب* 

*ثقة الاسلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشيخ محمد بن يعقوب الكليني* 
*وُلد الكليني في النصف الثاني من القرن الثالث بقرية كُلَين على بعد (38) كيلو متراً من مدينة رَي، الواقعة في جنوب العاصمة* *طهران**.*
*تولَّى أبوه منذ صغره رعايته وتربيته، حيث علَّمه الأخلاق، وحسن السلوك، والآداب الإسلامية.*
*وكان خاله له عظيم الأثر في نشأته وتربيته.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب* 


*رئيس المحدثين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشيخ الصدوق قدس سره ..*

*هو محمّد بن عليّ بن الحسين بن موسى بن بابَوَيه، أبو جعفر المعروف بـ « الصدوق ». وُلد بعد سنة 305 هجريّة، في أوائل فترة السفير الثالث للإمام المهديّ عليه السّلام الحسين بن روح.. في مدينة قمّ المقدّسة، ببركة دعاء صاحب الأمر الإمام المهديّ سلام الله عليه.
روى الشيخ الطوسيّ أنّ أباه عليّ بن الحسين بن بابوَيه لم يُرزَق من بنت عمّه ولَداً، فكتب إلى الحسين بن روح أن يسأل الإمام المهديّ عليه السّلام أن يدعوَ الله له أن يرزقه أولاداً فقهاء، فجاء الجواب: إنّك لا تُرزق من هذه، وستملك جارية دَيلميّةً وتُرزَق منها ولَدَينِ فقيهَين (1).
وجاء في ( سفينة البحار 59:3 ) للشيخ عبّاس القمّي: وُلد بدعاء صاحب الأمر، ونال بذلك عظيم الفضل والفخر. وصفه الإمام عليه السّلام في التوقيع الخارج من ناحيته المقدّسة بأنّه فقيه خيّر مبارك، ينفع الله به. فعمّت بركتُه الأنام، وانتفع به الخاصّ والعامّ.
نزل الشيخ الصدوق في الريّ ( جنوب طهران اليوم )، ووجّه الناس بخراسان، ثمّ ورد بغداد سنة 355 هجريّة، وقد سمع منه شيوخ زمانه وهو حَدَث السنّ (2).*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو شيخ الشريعة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشيخ فتح الله الأصفهاني المعروف بشيخ الشريعة «قدس سره»
ولادته:
ولد الشيخ الأصفهاني في الثاني عشر من ربيع الأوَّل ۱۲۶۶ ه بمدينة إصفهان في إيران، في أُسرة دينية عُرفت بالتقوى والصلاح.
دراسته وتدريسه: 

في مدينة إصفهان بدأ شوطه العلمي، وكانت هذه المدينة يومها حاضرة علمية شهيرة، فتلقَّى مبادئ العلوم والمقدّمات، ثمَّ حضر دروس العلماء البارزين ومجالسهم النافعة، حتّى ارتقى سُلَّم الفضيلة، وخلال هذه الفترة من حياته العلمية سافر إلى مدينة مشهد المقدَّسة، والتقى بأجِلَّة علمائها وحاوَرَهم، فكشف بذلك عن مواهبه العلمية الرفيعة. 
بعدها عاد إلى موطنه إصفهان متصدِّياً للتدريس، بعد أن نال درجة الاجتهاد، فانصرف إلى البحث والتعليم، وحضر مجلسَه العلمي جمع من الفضلاء والأساتذة الذين أُعجبوا بطريقته، ثمّ سافر إلى العراق عام ۱۲۹۵ ه ، وفي مُدَّة قصيرة استقطب حوله عدداً من الأفاضل الذين انجذبوا إلى موهبته العلمية، فتحلَّقوا حوله دروساً في الفقه والأصول، وغيرهما من علوم الشريعة. 
وبعد عام ۱۳۱۳ ه انحصر نشاطه في التدريس، والبحث، والتأليف، والإفتاء، والاهتمام بشؤون المسلمين، ولُقِّب حينذاك ب«شيخ الشريعة». 
مكانته العلمية:
احتل شيخ الشريعة الأصفهاني مكانة علمية رفيعة بين أقطاب الفضيلة، وأعلام الفقه، وتخرَّج على يديه عدد من كبار العلماء والمحقِّقين، وقد مالَ الناس إلى أخذ الأحكام الشرعية عنه بعد وفاة السيّد محمّد كاظم الطباطبائي اليزدي عام ۱۳۳۷ ه. حتى إذا توفى الشيخ محمّد تقي الشيرازي عام ۱۳۳۸ ه أصبح شيخ الشريعة المرجع الديني الأعلى لأتباع أهل البيت «عليهم السلام»، فنهض بمسؤوليته، وخرَّج أجيالاً على طريق المعرفة والعمل، وترك مؤلَّفات ورسائل عديدة. 
أيد شيخ الشريعة الحركة الدستورية في إيران، وساهم في الفُتيا بإعلان الحكم الشرعي فيها، كما ساهم في رفض المدارس الحديثة التي أخذ المستعمرون يؤسّسونها في البلاد الإسلامية لتبثِّ الأفكار الغربية، فوقف في وجه الهجوم الثقافي الغربي، وضد حملة التغرب والتغريب. 
وله مشاركات في قضايا الجهاد الإسلامي التي عاصرها، وقد برزت على ساحات ليبيا وشمال إيران والعراق يومذاك، فضم اسمه وخطه إلى أسماء أعلام العالم الإسلامي، في الرسالة التي بعثها علماء مدينة النجف الأشرف إلى صحف إسطنبول، إعلاناً للزوم الجهاد من أجل تحرير ليبيا من الاحتلال الإيطالي، وتحرير إيران من الاحتلال الروسي، وكان ذلك عام «۱۳۲۹ ه».
وفي الحرب العالمية الأولى بدأ الإنجليز حملتهم لاحتلال العراق، فخرج للجهاد قاصداً مدينة البصرة، ووصل إلى منطقة «القُرنة»، وهي يومذاك قلب الجبهة الإسلامية، بعد عودة شيخ الشريعة إلى مدينة النجف الأشرف تبلْوَرَت زعامة المعارضة في شخص الشيخ محمَّد تقي الشيرازي، والشيخ فتح الله الإصفهاني، وقد كتبا ووجَّها معاً رسالتين يطلبان فيهما تأييد حقوق الشعب العراقي في الحرية والاستقلال. 
وبعد وفاة الشيخ محمّد تقي الشيرازي في «۱۳۳۸ ه »، انتقلت المرجعية إلى شيخ الشريعة الإصفهاني، وقيادة الثورة كذلك، وفي الصحن العلَوي الشريف في مدينة النجف الأشرف، ألقى شيخ الشريعة خطاباً قال فيه: إنَّ الشيرازي انتقل إلى رحمة الله، ولكنَّ فتواه بقتال المشركين باقية، فجاهِدوا واجتهِدوا في حفظ وطنكم العزيز، وأخذ استقلالكم.
تلامذته: 

الشيخ محمّد محسن آغا بزرك الطهراني، السيّد عبد الهادي الشيرازي، السيّد محمّد تقي الخونساري، الشيخ محمّد حسين السبحاني، السيّد عبد الحسين شرف الدين، السيّد علي اليثربي الكاشاني، السيّد محسن الأمين، الشيخ محمّد الفيض القمّي.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجاابه صحيحه عموو*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب ب*

*الختيار*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هــو الــرئــيــس الفـلـسـطـيـنـي الــراحــل*


*يــاســر عــرفـــات*


*ياسر عرفات (**4 اغسطس**1929** -* *11 نوفمبر**2004**)، هو محمد عبد الرؤوف عرفات القدوة الحسيني و كنيته أبو عمار). رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية المنتخب في عام* *1996**. ترأس* *منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية** سنة* *1969**، وهو قائد حركة فتح أكبر الحركات داخل المنظمة. فاز مع* *اسحاق رابين**بجائزة نوبل** للسلام سنة* *1994**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  انه الختيار  ابو  عمار* 

*رئيس  السلطة الفلسطينية  وحركة  فتح  ايضا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  الملقب ب* 

*كارلوس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسمه إلييتش راميريز سانشيز (Ilich Ram&#237;rez S&#225;nchez)*

* المشهور بـكارلوس* 

*، من مواليد 12 أكتوبر 1949، فنزويلي الأصل من عائلة معروفه بثرائها. سافر إلى لندن لدراسة اللغة الإنكليزية وأصولها، وبدل تعلم* *الإنجليزية** أجاد التحدث بسبع لغات (الإسبانية، والفرنسية، والإنكليزية، والعربية، والإيطالية، والروسية والأرمينية)، ومن ثم انتقل للدراسة في موسكو، أثناء دراسته في جامعة باتريس لومومبا في موسكو، تعرف على (بو ضيا)، الشاب الثوري الجزائري الذي انخرط في صفوف* *الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين**، وهكذا نشأت علاقة حميمة بين كارلوس وبوضيا، وأعجب كارلوس بأفكار واتجاهات بوضيا وخاصة أنه يشاطره نفس الأفكار والرأي. انخرط كارلوس في الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين - العمليات الخارجية، وقد أشرف على تدريبه - الدكتور* *جورج حبش** والدكتور* *وديع حداد**، وتلقى تدريبات عده قبل انخراطه في الجبهة* *في فنزويلا**وكوبا**. وبعد انضمامه للجبهة تدرب في مخيمات* *الأردن**، وقاتل مع الفصائل الفلسطينية آنذاك في مواجهة جيش وقبائل الأردن، ومن ثم انتقل إلى مخيمات الجبهة في* *لبنان**. وقد سطع نجم كارلوس حيث أنه تميز بذكائه وقدرته على التخطيط والتخفي وتغيير ملامحه. انتقل للعمل في أوروبا ضد الأهداف* *الصهيونية** والمنظمات الداعمة لها لنصرة* *القضية الفلسطينية** ولإيمانه العميق في هذه القضية، ولشدة كراهيته وعدائه للصهيونية والإمبريالية الأميريكية، جند كل إمكانياته لضرب القوى الصهيونية وللضغط على بعض الأنظمة العربية التي تطبع مع إسرائيل. بعد مقتل بوضيا (اغتالته مجموعة من* *الموساد** الإسرائيلي شكلت للانتقام من جميع القياديين الثوريين انتقاماً لعملية أيلول الأسود في ميونيخ؛ التي كان كارلوس أحد المخططين لها)، والدكتور وديع حداد (يقال بأنه قتل مسموماً) أمسك كارلوس بقبضة من حديد بجميع المجموعات الثورية وأدخل أسلوباً جديداً وعناصر جديدة في العمليات، حيث اشتركت معه مجموعات ثورية التي تضم عناصر من (الجيش الأحمر الياباني، ومنظمة بادرماينهوف الألمانية، وجيش تحرير الشعب التركي، والألوية الحمراء، والخلايا الثورية، ومنظمة العمل المباشر الفرنسية، بالإضافة إلى أعضاء من* *الجيش الجمهوري الإيرلندي**، ومنظمة إيتا والباسك الإنفصالية). كارلوس نفذ عملياته في أكثر من دولة أوروبية، في ميونيخ بألمانيا خطط لاغتيال 11 لاعباً إسرائيلياً في الدورة الأولمبية المقامة هناك في* *عام 1972** وكان عمره 23 سنة فقط!! وفي فيينا بالنمسا خطط وشارك لعملية الهجوم على مقر اجتماع الأوبك لوزراء البترول عام 1975؛ حيث أذاع بيان (درع الثورة العربية) وهي من أغرب العمليات وأدقها وأكثرها مدعاة للدهشة وعدم التصديق! كما استولى كارلوس على السفارة الفرنسية في "لاهاي" بهولندا، مقر محكمة العدل الدولية، واختطف طائرة فرنسية إلى مطار "عنتيبي" بأوغاندا في عام 1976، فقد كان على الطائرة شخصيات وسواح إسرائيليون، كما قام باستهداف طائرة العال الإسرائيلية في فرنسا بواسطة (قاذف آر.بي.جي) وبعد أسبوع واحد قام بعملية جريئة باقتحام نفس المطار مع مجموعته لاستهداف طائرة العال الإسرائيلية وقد كشفت العملية ونجح باحتجاز رهائن ورضخت فرنسا لمطالبه، وقد حاول اغتيال نائب رئيس الاتحاد الصهيوني البريطاني في* *لندن**، ورئيس شركة محلات ماركس آند سبنسر (جوزيف إدوارد ستيف) الداعم للحركات الصهيونية، وقام بتفجير عديد كبير من البنوك الصهيونية والممولة للحملة الصهيونية ومحطاتها الإذاعية، وكان لديه قائمة بأسماء الداعمين للحركة الصهيونية يريد تصفيتهم، كما قام بالتحضير لعمليات ضد الإمبريالية والصهيونية ومجموعة الرئيس المصري* *أنور السادات**. كارلوس الذي وهب حياته في خدمة القضية الفلسطينية ثائراً، مقاتلاً، مناضلاً وقيادياً، كارلوس الثوري مسجون الآن* *في فرنسا**، بعد عملية اختطاف قامت بها أجهزة الاستخبارات الفرنسية بالتعاون مع حكومة* *السودان** تم خطفه من السودان في 14/8/1994. والآن بعد مرور أكثر من اثني عشرة عامًا على اختطاف كارلوس الثائر، بعد مطادرة استمرت لأكثر من عقدين من قبل عدة أجهزة استخبارات أوروبية وأمريكية وإسرائيلية، يقبع الآن في سجن منفرداً في فرنسا.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب * 

*((زغلول الدامور ))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* جوزيف الهاشم الملقب باسم (زغلول* *الدامور**) شاعر لبناني من أشهر شعراء* *الزجل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شاعر الشعب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون محجوب شريف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لا عزيزتي اجابئه خاطئه ..*
*ابحثي اكثر من شعراء مصر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  شاعر الشعب* 

*حافظ ابراهيم*

*محمد حافظ بن إبراهيم فهمي المهندس المشهور باسم حافظ إبراهيم (ولد في ديروط من* *محافظة أسيوط**24 فبراير**1872** -* *21 يونيو**1932** م) شاعر* *مصر**ي ذائع الصيت. عاشر* *أحمد شوقي** ولقب بشاعر النيل وبشاعر الشعب.*
*حياته*
*ولد حافظ إبراهيم على متن سفينة كانت راسية على النيل أمام* *ديروط** وهي مدينة بمحافظة أسيوط من أب مصري وأم* *تركية**. توفي والداه وهو صغير. وقبل وفاتها، أتت به أمه إلى* *القاهرة** حيث نشأ بها يتيما تحت كفالة خاله الذي كان ضيق الرزق حيث كان يعمل مهندسا في مصلحة التنظيم. ثم انتقل خاله إلى مدينة* *طنطا** وهنالك أخذ حافظ يدرس في* *الكتاتيب**. أحس حافظ إبراهيم بضيق خاله به مما أثر في نفسه، فرحل عنه وترك له رسالة كتب فيها:**ثقلت عليك مؤونتي**إني أراها واهية**فافرح فإني ذاهب**متوجه في داهية**بعد أن خرج حافظ إبراهيم من عند خاله هام على وجهه في طرقات مدنية طنطا حتى انتهى به الأمر إلى مكتب* *المحام**محمد أبو شادي**، أحد زعماء* *ثورة 1919**، وهناك اطلع على كتب الأدب وأعجب بالشاعر* *محمود سامي البارودي**. وبعد أن عمل بالمحاماة لفترة من الزمن، التحق حافظ إبراهيم بالمدرسة الحربية في عام* *1888** م وتخرج منها في عام* *1891** م ضابط برتبة* *ملازم ثان** في* *الجيش المصري** وعين في* *وزارة الداخلية**. وفي عام* *1896** م أرسل إلى* *السودان** مع* *الحملة المصرية** إلى أن الحياة لم تطب له هنالك، فثار مع بعض الضباط. نتيجة لذلك، أحيل حافظ على الاستيداع بمرتب ضئيل.*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هي الملقبة   ب

*باحثة البادية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ملك حفني ناصيف*

*ولدت ملك حفني ناصف في القاهرة يوم الاثنين في 25 كانون الأول سنة 1886 . وتلقت مبادئ العلوم في مدارس أولية مختلفة، والتحقت بالمدرسة السنية رغبة من والدها الذي أراد أن يخرج عن عادة الوجهاء في ذلك العصر. وبهذا شجع والد ملك زملاءه على الاقتداء به بإلحاق بناتهم إلى التعليم. وقد سميت ملك بـ( باحثة البادية )؛ لأنها كانت توقع مقالاتها في الصحف بهذا الاسم.*
*وحصلت ملك على الشهادة الابتدائية سنة 1900م ، وهي أول سنة تقدمت فيها الفتيات لأداء الامتحان للحصول على تلك الشهادة، وكانت ملك أول فتاة مصرية نالت هذه الشهادة، ثم انتقلت إلى القسم العالي بالمدرسة نفسها، فتفوقت على أقرانها فما كان من وزارة التعليم إلا أن عينتها معلمة ممتازة. وحصلت على شهادتها العالية ثم اشتغلت بالتعليم في مدارس البنات الأميرية، فقامت بعملها على أحسن قيام.*
*وكانت الباحثة تطوف منازل صاحباتها ومعارفها؛ لتقنعهم بإرسال بناتهن إلى المدارس، وكانت خير مثال لقريناتها حيث كانت تتحلى بأخلاق سامية، وسريرة صافية، ونفس أبية، ومثابرة على العمل.*
*وفي سنة 1907م تزوجت بعبد الستار الباسل، وتركت التعليم بالمدارس واشتغلت بالتعليم العملي، في بيت زوجها، فكانت تباشر أكثر أعمال بيتها بنفسها، وكانت إذا فرغت من شؤون منزلها عكفت على قراءة الكتب، وأيضا كانت مهتمة على تعرف أحوال السيدات وزيارة مدارس البنات وفحص مناهج التعليم. ولكن زواج ملك لم يكن ناجحا، فعانت منه أشد المعاناة، وراحت تعالج بقلمها آلامها وآلام المرأة الشرقية في أبحاث ومقالات نشرتها في الصحف، وراحت، منذ عينت مدرسة، تدعو إلى تعليم البنات، وتهيب بالآباء أن يرأفوا ببناتهم ويخرجوهن من ظلمة الجهل، وظلمة الكبت، وأيضا كان من رأيها في تربية المرأة أن تباشر من أعمال الرجل ما لا ينافي الإسلام، وألا تكون زينتها مشغلة لها ولا عبئا ثقيلا ينوء به عملها. وكانت ملك ناصف أول امرأة مصرية مسلمة جاهرت بالدعوة العامة إلى تحرير المرأة، وظلت كذلك حتى وفاتها. وكان بيتها ناديا يقصده كثير من السيدات الغربيات والشرقيات، وجمعت ملك بين العقليتين العربية والإفرنجية. وكانت تجيد اللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية وتعرف شيئا من اللغات الأخرى، وهذا ما ساعدها في عملها.* 
*أدبها :*
*لملك حفني ناصف مقالات نشرتها في( الجريدة) ثم جمعتها في كتاب أسمته ( النسائيات) يقع في جزأين، وقد طبع الجزء الأول منه وظل الثاني مخطوطا. ولها كتاب آخر بعنوان ( حقوق النساء ) حالت وفاتها دون إنجازه. وكانت خطيبة تخطب في السيدات، وخطبت فيهن خطبتين نفسيتين ظهر فيهما العدل والاعتدال، وفي نفس الوقت حرصها على جنسها، وإجهاد نفسها للبحث عما يهمه من الأمور.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو رائد القصة القصيرة* *بالأردن؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأديب الأردني م**حمود سيف الدين الاراني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في عام 1999 م توج هذا الرياضي الملاكم  المشهور بلقب ( رياضي القرن ) من هو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محمد علي* *ملاكم* *أمريكي** ولد بإسم (كاسيوس مارسيلوس كلاي جونيور) (**بالإنجليزية**: Cassius Marcellus Clay Jr) في* *17 يناير**1942** لإسرة مسيحية في مدينة* *لويفيل** بولاية* *كنتاكي**، فاز ببطولة العالم للوزن الثقيل ثلاث مرات على مدى عشرين عاما قضاها على حلبات الملاكمة، وفي عام* *1999** توج محمد علي كلاي بلقب "رياضي القرن".*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب* 


*الجوهرة السوداء*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
بليه

----------


## ابو طارق

> ^^
> 
> 
> بليه



 
*صحيح  اسمه*

* بيليه* 

* أدسون ارانتس دونا سيمنتو* 


*وين السؤال*

* يا ابتسام السهم*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

من هو الملقب مارادوناآسيا؟


 :bigsmile:

----------


## ابو طارق

*علي كريمي* 

*لاعب المنتخب الايراني*
* احد ابرز لاعبي القارة الاسيوية في هذا المجال فلم يتردد النقاد في اطلاق عليه لقب "مارادونا اسيا"*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب ب* 

*الثعلب الشيعي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن تقصد الشهيد عماد مغنية ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم اقصد  الشهيد القائد البطل* 

*الحاج رضوان ((عماد مغنية ))*

*رحمة الله عليه*

----------


## ابو طارق

* ذو النفثات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ذو النفثات الامام علي بن الحسين السجاد عليه السلام..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو العبد الصالح؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يمكن يكون لقمان
أو يمكن يكون العبد الصالح مع النبي موسى عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لا اجابة خاطئه..*
*من الائمه عليهم السلام..*

----------


## عنيده

السابع من أئمة أهل البـيت
الكاظم
موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام 

ان شاء الله صح ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة اختي عنيدة .. تستاهلي التقييم*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو الملقب بالســراج؟؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هو الامام ابا محمد الحسن العسكرى علية السلام وعلى ابائة افضل التحية والسلام
اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة اختي مريم ..*
*بعد الاجابة ضعي سؤال..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الملقب بذو العينين ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قتادة بن النعمان*

----------


## ابو طارق

لقب الملك الظاهر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* الملك الظاهر بيبرس البندقداري وهو الاسد الضاري* 
*كان الظاهر الاختيار الثاني للقبه، أما الأول فكان "الملك القاهر" الذي تخلى عنه بيبرس بعدما نصحوه أن من لُقبوا قبله بهذا اللقب لم يفلحوا.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*اين السؤال*


*انا  سأسئل* 

*شاعر ملقب * 

*بالمحذوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ننتظر الجواب منك ابي محمود

----------


## ابو طارق

* الشاعر بلند الحيدري*
*
المحذوف

**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه القاب جديدة للشعراء* 


*من هو الشاعر الملقب   ب*


*المنصوب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بحثت ولم أجد شيء للاسف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الشاعر* 

*محمد  الماغوظ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ملقب* 

*مجنون ليلى*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*قيس بن الملوّح بن مزاحم بن عدس بن ربيعة بن جعده بن كعب بن ربيعة العامري* 
و الملقب *بمجنون ليلى* (توفي عام 688 ميلادية)

نتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

من هو الملقب بـــ كريم أهل البيت (عليهم السلام )

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب الإمام الثاني من أئمة أهل البيت(ع)؛*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال معكوس* 


*ماذا كان لقب* 

*تافاري ماكونن*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

هيلا سيلاسي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*ما هو لقب الشاعر الجاهلي ميمون بن قيس ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاعشى( اعشى قيس)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو الملقب بابن كمونة؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هناك إجابتين وأنتظر التصحيح عزيزتي*

*ابن كمونة اسم الشهرة لسعد بن منصور بن سعد بن الحسن الإسرائيلي. عاش فى بغداد وعَمل بعض الوقت مع الغزاة المغول، الوثنيين! ارتبطت شهرته بكتابه الجديد فى الحكمة وهو الكتاب الذى نال اهتماماً خاصّاً من المسلمين وأعضاء الجماعات اليهوديَّة*

*____________________________*

*محمد علي بن محمد الأسدي الحائري النجفي، آل كمونة (توفي* *1865** م) هو شاعر فحل، من مشاهير شعراء* *كربلاء** ووجهائها، أكثر شعره في* *آل البيت**.*
*ينتمي إلى بيت زعامة ورئاسة وثروة ووجاهة، توفي بمرض الوباء في كربلاء ودفن في الحائر الحسيني. جمع أحفاده من بعده مجموع أشعاره في ديوان أسموه اللآلي المكنونة في منظومات ابن كمونة.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عيون لاتنام اجابة نموذجيه رااائعه*
*الاجابه الثانيه هي المقصوده الصحيحه*
*الله يقويج ويعطيج العاافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو ابو العجب ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

ا*عتقد  ان ابو العجب هو* 



*الدهر* 

*ارجوا التصحيح* 



*سؤالي ما هو الشيئ  الملقب* 


*ابو  صابر*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أعتقد أنها الجمل 
أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

.ما هو الحيوان الملقب بــ أبي مالك ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابتك صحيحة ابو طااارق*
*الله يعطيك العااافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ابي مالك يمكن النسر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابو  صابر  لا  ليس الجمل*

----------


## looovely

اعتقد هو الحمار لصبره وتحمله مشاويرنا و حمل و نقل اغراضنا 
 بنظار التصحيح
 وسؤالي:
 *ما هو أصل لعبة التنس؟*

----------


## looovely

> اعتقد هو الحمار لصبره وتحمله مشاويرنا و حمل و نقل اغراضنا 
> 
> بنظار التصحيح
> وسؤالي:
> *من هوالحيوان الملقب بالأخطل*



  :wacko:  soooooooory
                    التفهي اثر علي وحطيت السؤال غلظ :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو الملقب براهب ال محمد؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الإمام الكاظم علية السلام 
ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

من هو  الذي لقب بصاحب السجدة الطويلة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابني ابتسام السهم*

*اصحاب هذا اللقب كثر* 

*منهم الامام علي  عليه السلام* 

*والامام زين العابدين عليه السلام   ( وسمي  بالسجاد)*

*الامام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام* 





*من هي المرأة التي تلقب   ب*

*الربحـلة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*للاسف لم أجد المراة التي لقبت بالربحلة*
*ووجدت فقط معنى هذه الكلمة*
* الربحلة : المرأة إذا كانت ضخمة وفي اعتدال* 
*ننتظر الجواب منك ابي محود يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مازلنا ننتظر : )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*وهذا هو المقصود *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو الملقب بالسقاي ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

العباس بن علي بن ابي طالب ( ابو فاضل ) عليهما السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* من هو الذي يلقب بالذئب الاغبر ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* مصطفى كمال أتاتورك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما هو المرض الذي لقب بالموت الاسود ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مرض الطاعون اتوقع

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهما البردان؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابتج صحيحه خيتي اموول*

*واجابة سؤالج هما  الفجر و العصر*
*ان شاء الله صح*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اجابه صحيحه ياشذاوي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهي كنيه المقداد بن الأسود؟

----------


## looovely

* أبو معبد أو أبو عم**ر*
* مابعرف هذا الي طلع معي وإن شاء الله صح*

----------


## looovely

*بماذا لقب الشاعر* 
_    إبراهيم طوقان_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون الفدائي*
*أو الشاعر والمعلم*

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابراهيم  طوقان* 


*شاعر الجامعة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ربيعة بن سعد بن مالك، من شعراء الجاهليه ماهو لقبه؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ربيعة بن سعد بن مالك، من شعراء الجاهليه ماهو لقبه؟*



 
*المرقش*

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحة ابوطارق..
انه المرقش وينقصك من الاجابه انه المرقش الاكبر..
الله يعطيك العااافيه
تحياااتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو العالم الملقب بفيلسوف الاسلام ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن جمال الدين الافغاني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الفارابي هو ( فيلسوف الاسلام )
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو ابن الخيرتين؟*

----------


## سارونة القطيف

هذا لقب الامام السجاد (عليه السلام)
وكان يفتخر به(سلام الله عليه وعلى ابائه)ويقول:أنا *أبن الخيرتين*، إشارة لقول جده رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله *...)*
 :in_love:  :in_love:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحه اختي سااارونه*
*ننتظر سؤالج*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الكاتب المصري الملقب بفارس الرومانسية ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يوسف السباعي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح وتستحقي التقييم عزيزتي أم الشيخ*
*سلمت يمناك على هذا المجهود والتواصل دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر الجاهلي الملقب ب أُفنون ؟
*

----------


## شموع حور

> *من هو الشاعر الجاهلي الملقب ب أُفنون ؟*



_ صريم بن معشر بن ذهل_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة اخي شموع حور يعطيك الف عافية
*صريم بن معشر بن ذهل، من تغلب.
شاعر جاهلي من الطبقة الثالثة، يماني الأصل لقب بأفنون لقوله في أبيات:
إن للشباب أفنوناً
توفي في بادية الشام.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر الملقب بالأخرس ؟*

----------


## شموع حور

> *من هو الشاعر الملقب بالأخرس ؟*



_ عبد الغفار بن عبد الواحد بن وهب_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية شموع حور على هذا المجهود* 
*هو عبد**الغفار بن عبد الواحد بن وهب.
شاعر من فحول المتأخرين، ولد في الموصل، ونشأ في بغداد، وتوفي في البصرة.
**ارتفعت شهرته وتناقل الناس شعره، ولقب بالأخرس لحبسة كانت في لسانه.
له ديوان يسمى (الطراز الأنفس في شعر الأخرس -ط).*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر الملقب بالخباز البلدي ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

محمد بن احمد بن حمدان

ويكنى ابابكر

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو الملقب بقتيل الهوى؟

----------


## شموع حور

> من هو الملقب بقتيل الهوى؟



_ الشاعر العباسى المؤمن بن جميل_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سياسي مصري لقب بأستاذ الجيل من هو ؟ *

----------


## شموع حور

> *سياسي مصري لقب بأستاذ الجيل من هو ؟*



 _أحمد لطفي السيد_

----------


## شموع حور

_لقب بشاعر القطرين؟_

----------


## ام الشيخ

lخليل مطران شاعر لبناني شهير عرف بغوصه في المعاني وجمعه بين الثقافة العربية والأجنبية، كما كان من كبار الكتاب عمل بالتاريخ والترجمة، يشبّه بالأخطل بين حافظ وشوقي، كما شبهه المنفلوطي بابن الرومي، عرف مطران بغزارة علمه وإلمامه بالأدب الفرنسي والعربي، هذا بالإضافة لرقة طبعه ومسالمته وهو الشيء الذي انعكس على أشعاره، أُطلق عليه لقب شاعر القطرين ويقصد بهما مصر ولبنان، وبعد وفاة حافظ وشوقي أطلقوا عليه لقب شاعر " الأقطار العربية".

----------


## ام الشيخ

لقب بشاعر السيف والقلم؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن ابو فراس الحمداني
يرجى التصحيح

----------


## ام الشيخ

الإجابه الي عندي هو المتنبي والله اعلم

----------


## ابو طارق

*الملقب بشاعر السيف والقلم * 

*هم   وليس  هو* 

*المتنبي* 

*ابو فراس الحمداني* 

*محمود سامي البارودي  (( ايضا واستغفر الله ))*
* رب السيف والقلم* 

*كعب بن مالك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر الملقب بشاعر الأردن والعرار ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

الملك طلال وعرار


مصطفى وهبي صالح التل، (25 أيار1899 - 24 مايو1949) *لقب بشاعر الأردن، وعرار*. حصل على وسام النهضة من الدرجة الثالثة. من أبنائه وصفي التل الذي شغل منصب رئيس الوزاء في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية خلال السبعينيات من القرن العشرين وسعيد التل الذي شغل منصب نائباً لرئيس الوزاء في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية خلال التسعينات [1].
بداية حياته ولد في مدينة إربد شمال شرق الأردن. انضم للمدرسة الابتدائية في مدينة إربد، ثم سافر إلى دمشق عام 1912 م. نفي إلى حلب حيث أكمل دراسته الثانوية من المدرسة السلطانية في حلب. درس القانون في أواخر العشرينات، واجتاز فحص وزارة العدلية ليحصل على إجازة المحاماة عام 1930 م. أتقن التركية وتعلم الفرنسية والفارسية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب  ب* 


*ثعلب الصحراء*

----------


## ام الشيخ

القائد العسكري الألماني رومل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عالم* *فلك* *ورياضيات* *سوري* *دمشقي* *مسلم** توفي والده وهو في السادسة من العمر، فكفله جده، ثم ابن عم أبيه وزوج خالته الذي علمه تطعيم العاج، ومنه اكتسب كنيته المطعم فمن هو ؟*

----------


## نورس الشرق

هو أبو الحسن علاء الدين علي بن إبراهيم بن محمد الأنصاري المعروف بابن الشاطر الدمشقي. عرف ( بالمطعم ) لأنه كان يقوم بتطعيم العاج. كان موقتا ومؤذناً في الجامع الأموي بدمشق.

درس في القاهرة والإسكندرية علمي الفلك والرياضيات وبرع في علمي الهندسة والحساب واتجه إلى علم الفلك فبرع فيه واشتهر وتولى تصحيح المزاول الشمسية وشرح نظريات بطليموس وانتقدها وعلق عليها، فقد كان بطليموس يرى أن الأرض هي مركز الكون وأن الأجرام السماوية تدور حولها دورة كل 24 ساعة ووضع بطليموس لهذه النظرية حسابا فلكيا قائما على هذا الأساس.

وكان العالم كله في عهد ابن الشاطر يعتقد بصحة هذه النظرية ولكن الأرصاد الجوية التي قام بها ابن الشاطر أثبتت فساد هذه النظرية وأثبت أن الأرض هي التي تدور حول الشمس وأن القمر يدور حول الأرض. 

وقد نسب هذا الاكتشاف للعالم البولندي ( كوبرنيك ) الذي تقدمه ابن الشاطر عدة قرون.

وقد ذكر المستشرق الإنكليزي ( ديفيد كنج ) في مقالة نشرت في ( قاموس الشخصيات العلمية) أنه ثبت سنة 1950 /م - 1370/هـ أن كثيرا من النظريات الفلكية المنسوبة لكوبرنيك قد تلقاها من العالم المسلم ابن الشاطر وفي سنة 1937/م - 1393/هـ عثر على مخطوطات عربية في بولندا، مسقط رأس كوبرنيك ، اتضح منها أن كوبرنيك كان ينقل منها ويعزوها لنفسه. وصنف ابن الشاطر أزياجا كثيرة ووضع نظريات فلكية ذات قيمة علمية كبيرة.

وقد ظلت رسائل ابن الشاطر في الآلات والأجهزة الفلكية التي ابتكرها تتداول عدة قرون في البلاد الإسلامية ، وكانت مرجعا لضبط الوقت في العالم الإسلامي ، وقد شهد بعبقرية ابن الشاطر (جورج سارتون) في كتابه ( المدخل لتاريخ العلم ) .

اهتم ابن الشاطر بالتأليف مع عمله كمؤذن وموقت في الجامع الأموي ، فألف أكثر من ثلاثين كتابا ما زال عدد منها مفقودا ومنها : ( نهاية الغايات في علم الفلكيات ) و ( رسالة في الأرصاد ) وكتاب ( الأشعة اللامعة في العمل بالآلة الجامعة ) و (أرجوزة في الكواكب) و ( رسالة في صنع الإسطرلاب ) وكتب عدة كتب في النجوم والجغرافية والرياضيات.

----------


## ام الشيخ

من هو الشاعر الملقب بالفرزدق؟

----------


## نورس الشرق

> من هو الشاعر الملقب بالفرزدق؟



 الشاعر الملقب بالفرزدق هو 
((همام بن غالب التميمي ))

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر الملقب بذي الوزارتين ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاعر لسان الدين الخطيب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الاجابة الموجودة لدي هو* *ابن زيدون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر إسلامي* *أموي** هجّاء لقب بالأحوص لضيق في عينه فمن هو ؟*
*من شعراء* *العصر الأموي** لقب بالمقنّع لقناع يلبسه خشية* *الحسد** لجمال وجهه فمن هو ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شاعر إسلامي* *أموي** هجّاء لقب بالأحوص لضيق في عينه فمن هو ؟*
*عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن عاصم بن ثابت الأنصاري*



*من شعراء* *العصر الأموي** لقب بالمقنّع لقناع يلبسه خشية* *الحسد** لجمال وجهه فمن هو ؟*
*المقنع الكندي محمد بن عميرة بن أبي شمر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سلمت يمناك عزيزتي جوابان صحيحين*
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو العالم المسلم الذي لقبه العلماء بأمير النور ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو العالم المسلم الذي لقبه العلماء بأمير النور ؟*



_ ابن الهيثم_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي وردة محمدية وتستحقي تقييم مني دمت بخير وبعافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الإمام المعصوم الملقب بكبش العراق ؟*
*من هو الإمام المعصوم الملقب بسيد العرب ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو الإمام المعصوم الملقب بكبش العراق ؟*
> *الامام علي ابن ابي طالب <عليه السلام>*
> 
> 
> *من هو الإمام المعصوم الملقب بسيد العرب ؟*
> *الامام علي ابن ابي طالب <عليه السلام >*



* اتمنى وفقة بالاجابهـ* 
*ننتظر التصحيحـ*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*من هو الإمام المعصوم الملقب بكبش العراق ؟*
* الإمام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام* 


*من هو الإمام المعصوم الملقب بسيد العرب ؟*
* الإمام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وردة محمدية و ونهضة إحساس إجابات صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية حبايبي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي الملقب بالقائم ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو النبي الملقب بالقائم ؟*
> *النبي محمد صلي الله عليه واله وسلمـ*



_ انتظر التصحيح_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة عزيزتي هو النبي هود عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي الملقب بصاحب السجيل ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

النبي لوط  عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري وتستحقي التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي الملقب بصاحب الناقة ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*النبي صالح عليه السلام صاحب الناقة*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *من هو النبي الملقب بصاحب الناقة ؟*



 
أتوقع إنه
النبي صالح عليه السلام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نهضة إحساس وهمس الصمت إجابة صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الإمام المعصوم الملقب بسيِّد العرب ، يعسوب المؤمنين ، مولى الموحّدين ، أسد الله الغالب ؟*
*من هو الملقب بشيبة الحمد ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الامام علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري*
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي المرأة التي تلقب بالحوراء الانسية ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السيده فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية شذى الزهراء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر سوري يلقب  بـ* *أدونيس* فمن هو* ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

اسمه علي أحمد سعيد و (أدونيس) هو لقب اتخذه منذ 1948.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي أم الشيخ يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الملقب بالذئب الأغبر ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أتاتورك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية أخي إبتسام السهم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب    ب*

*الدكتاتور الاحمر*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الدكتاتور جوزيف ستالين..

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح* 

*الدكتاتور الاحمر * 

*ستالين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب ب* 

*المطران الاحمر*

----------


## احلى ليل

غريغوار حداد 

الصراحة اول مرة اسمع بهاللاسم

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو الملقب ب* 
> 
> 
> *المطران الاحمر*



 غريغوار حداد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر السعودي الملقب بأبو قطيف ؟*
*من هو الشاعر الذي لقب بالرفاء ( الخياط ) ؟*
*من هو الدكتاتور الروسي الذي حكم الاتحاد السوفياتي بالحديد والنار والذي* *لقب بالرجل الفولاذي والدكتاتور الاحمر ؟*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *من هو الشاعر السعودي الملقب بأبو قطيف ؟*
>  محمد بن رشيد *ابو* صامل آل حوشان 
> 
> *من هو الشاعر الذي لقب بالرفاء ( الخياط )؟*
> جرول بن أوس بن مالك ,, مو اكيد اتوقع 
> *من هو الدكتاتور الروسي الذي حكم الاتحاد السوفياتي بالحديد والنار والذي* *لقب بالرجل الفولاذي والدكتاتور الاحمر ؟*
> جوزيف فيساريونوفيتش ستالين الكنية الأصلية/ دجيوغاشفيلي



 
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

> *من هو الشاعر السعودي الملقب بأبو قطيف ؟* *الشاعر عبدالله الجشي* 
> *من هو الشاعر الذي لقب بالرفاء ( الخياط ) ؟*
> *أبو الحسن السري بن أحمد بن السري الكندي الرفاء الموصلي شاعر مشهور؛* 
> 
> *من هو الدكتاتور الروسي الذي حكم الاتحاد السوفياتي بالحديد والنار والذي* *لقب بالرجل الفولاذي والدكتاتور الاحمر ؟*
> 
> *جوزيف  ستالين*







> 



 
*ارجوا ان تكون الاجوبة   صحيحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلين عزيزتي عاشقة المستحيل إجابات السؤال الأول والثاني خطأ أما إجابة السؤال الثالث فهي صحيحة* 
*إجابات صحيحة والدي ابو طارق وتستحق التقييم عليها*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الله يعطيش الف عافيه اختي عيون لا تنام 

ننتظرك دآآئماً 

وان شاء الله اجاباتي الجايه كلها تكون صحيحه

----------


## ابو طارق

*احد انبياء الله يلقب عند اتباعه* 

*الفادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النبي عيسى عليه السلام*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح* 

*هو عيسى ابن مريم  عليهما السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان يلقب   ب* 


*الجزار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مجرم الحرب النازي، أريبرت هايم، الذي يلقّب بـ«جزار ماونتهاوزن»، أقام في فندق «قصر المدينة» في القاهرة، منتحلاً صفة طبيب مصري*

*أو ربما يكون*


*أحمد باشا الجزار*



*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احمد باشا الجزار هو المقصود* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتظر جديدكم

----------


## ابو طارق

> ننتظر جديدكم



 
 
*ونحن ايضا  نتمنى ان نرى جديدكم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من  هو الذي  لقب * 

*أمير الصحافة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*محمد التابعي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انه* 

*محمد التابعي* 

*جواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بماذا كان يلقب الشاعر* 

*محمود  سامي  البارودي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *بماذا كان يلقب الشاعر* 
> 
> *محمود سامي البارودي*



 برب السيف والقلم

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح جوابك*

*ابنتي* 

*اتمنى ان ارى  اسئلة*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الشاعر الكويتي الذي يلقب بشاعر السور ؟
من هي الملكة التي لقبت بسلطانة الستر الرفيع والحجاب المنيع ؟ 
ملاكم إمريكي مسلم لقب برياضي القرن ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو الشاعر الكويتي الذي يلقب بشاعر السور ؟


* سليمان الهويدي العنزي* 

من هي الملكة التي لقبت بسلطانة الستر الرفيع والحجاب المنيع ؟
*شجرة الدر*  

ملاكم إمريكي مسلم لقب برياضي القرن ؟

*كاسيوس كلاي* 

*واصبح اسمه محمد علي كلاي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة والدي وتستحق التقييم على هذا المجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لاعب كرة قدم أسباني يلقب بالفتى المدلل فمن هو ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*راؤول غونزاليس*

*لاعب المنتخب  وريال مدريد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الشاعر اللبناني الذي لقب بشاعر المهجر ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

> من هو الشاعر اللبناني الذي لقب بشاعر المهجر ؟



* جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب خاطىء حاولي مرة أخرى عزيزتي وردة محمدية

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*هو إيليا أبو ماضى*

----------


## القزويني

*شعراء المهجر*
هم شعراءٌ عرب عاشوا ونظموا شعرهم وكتاباتهم في البلاد التي هاجروا وعاشوا فيها، ويطلق اسم شعراء المهجر عادة على نخبة من أهل الشام وخاصة اللبنانيين المثقفين الذين هاجروا إلى الأمريكيتين (الشمالية والجنوبية) في ما بين 1870 وحتى أواسط 1900، وقد اعتاد الناس تسمية أعضاء الرابطة القلميةوالعصبة الأندلسية بشعراء المهجر، بينما في الواقع هناك الكثير من الشعراء المهاجريين الذين لم يكونوا اعضاء في تلك الراوابط والنوادي الأدبية.




2.1.1 الرابطة القلمية2.2 ادباء المهجر الجنوبي2.2.1 العصبة الأندلسية


هم الأدباء العرب الذين هاجروا إلى الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة والى مناطق أخرى من أمريكا الشمالية. وهم مجموعة الرابطة القلمية ومجموعة من من لم يكونوا في تلك الرابطة، ومنهم:
أمين الريحانينعمة الله الحاج


تاسست عام 1920 على يد جبران خليل جبران ورفاقه وكان أعضائها:
جبران خليل جبران. ميخائيل نعيمة . ايليا أبو ماضي. نسيب عريضة. رشيد أيوب. عبد المسيح حداد. ندرة حداد. وليم كاتسليف. وديع باموط. الياس عبد الله. _________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب يعطيك الف عافية
أخي القزويني شكرا على إضافة المعلومات القيمة ولكن ايليا أبو ماضي هو الذي اشتهر بلقب شاعر المهجر من بين الاعضاء المؤسسين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الشاعر الملقب بالخليع ؟
من هو الشاعر الملقب بتاج العارفين ؟ 
من هو الشاعر الملقب بقتيل الهوى ؟
من هو الشاعر الملقب بالغلام القتيل؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

من هو الشاعر الملقب بالخليع ؟
 هو الشاعر العباسي الحسين الباهلي

من هو الشاعر الملقب بتاج العارفين ؟ 
الشاعر العباسي الحسين ابن عدي

من هو الشاعر الملقب بقتيل الهوى ؟

الشاعر العباسي المؤمن بن جميل

من هو الشاعر الملقب بالغلام القتيل؟

الشاعر الجاهلي طرفة ابن العبد

----------


## القزويني

*الشاعر العباسي الحسين ابن عدي
**هو الشاعر الملقب بتاج العارفين ؟ 
*



*الشاعر الملقب بالخليع ؟
هو الشاعر العباسي الحسين الباهلي
**
* 


*من هو الشاعر الملقب بالغلام القتيل؟*
*هو الشاعر الجاهلى طرفة بن العبد*






* من هو الشاعر الملقب بقتيل الهوى ؟*
*هو الشاعر العباسى المؤمن بن جميل* 



*________تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> من هو الشاعر الملقب بالخليع ؟
> هو الشاعر العباسي الحسين الباهلي
> 
> من هو الشاعر الملقب بتاج العارفين ؟ 
> الشاعر العباسي الحسين ابن عدي
> 
> من هو الشاعر الملقب بقتيل الهوى ؟
> 
> الشاعر العباسي المؤمن بن جميل
> ...



 
إجابات صحيحة تسلمي عزيزتي ملكة القلوب وتستحقي التقييم على هذا المجهود والعطاء المبذول

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *الشاعر العباسي الحسين ابن عدي*
> 
> *هو الشاعر الملقب بتاج العارفين ؟*  
> 
> 
> 
> *الشاعر الملقب بالخليع ؟*
> *هو الشاعر العباسي الحسين الباهلي* 
> 
> ...



 



إجابات صحيحة تسلم يمينك أخي القزويني وتستحق التقييم على هذا المجهود والعطاء المبذول

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الشاعر الذى لقب ب ( بحترى المغرب )؟ 
من هو الأديب الملقب بمالك الحزين؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

من هو الشاعر الذى لقب ب ( بحترى المغرب )؟ 

*الشاعر الأندلسى ابن زيدون* 

من هو الأديب الملقب بمالك الحزين؟



*هو الأديب الكبير أحمد أمين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## القزويني

من صاحب اللقب

اسد الله



__________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اسد الله هو الإمام علي بن ابي طالب وحمزة بن عبد المطلب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الامير الكويتي الراحل الملقب بشهيد دسمان ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الشيخ فهد الأحمد الصباح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي حساسه وتستحقي تقييم مني على هذا النشاط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الملقب بأسد شرقي النهر ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلطان العجلوني*

* يلقب بـ "أسد شرقي النهر" و هو بطل اردني أعتقل في السجون الاسرائيليه في 13 نوفمبر ، 1990 بعد أن اقتحم موقع إسرائيلي بعد ان اجتاز الحدود الأردنية متجهاً إلى فلسطين المحتلة فقتل أحد جنود شرطة حرس الحدود برتبة رائد و هو المدعو "بنحاس ليفيو هو شقيق قائد لواء القدس في الشرطة الإسرائيلية سابقا ميكي ليفي، ثم مال إلى زميله الذي ارتجفت يده على جهاز الإتصال لكن المسدس لم يطلق ، فقد أصايه عطل ما و هكذا تم القبض عليه*.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب  ب*

*اسد بنجشير
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو* 
*أحمد شاه مسعود (أسد بنجشير)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي الفاكهة التي تلقب بفاكهة الرشاقة ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الفراوله


ها بس :toung:  :bigsmile: 
 لو أجيب سؤال بعد :angry:  :atkal: 

يالله مادام في جعبتي بطرحه
بسيط وحلو وخفيف :wacko:  :wink:  :bleh: 
منهي الملقبه بأم عريط؟

----------


## ارسم العشق

اطللق العرب لقب ام عريط على العقرب

----------


## ارسم العشق

من هو الملقب بـ (الفيلسوف الضحاك)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أحمد بن عمرو بن أبي عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد الشيباني البصري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ديموقريطس 

ننتظر التصحيح 

أختي أرسم عشق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*زوجة من زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم تلقب بأم المساكين فمن هي ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي زينب بنت خزيمة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الملقب ب ( كراع النمل ) ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* أبو الحسن علي بن الحسن بن الحسين الهُنَائِي الدوسي الملقب بـ "كراع النمل" اللُغَوِي النحوي*

----------


## ابو طارق

كُرَاع النَّمْل هو أبو الحسن علي بن الحسن بن الحسين الهُنَائِيالدوسي الملقب بـ "كراع النمل" اللُغَوِي النحوي توفي سنة 316 هـ وقيل 307 هـ[1] و قيل 310 هـ.



سمي بكُرَاع النَّمْل لدمامته وقيل لقصره، سكن مصر وأخذ علم اللغة عن أهل الكوفةوالبصرة، ولم يكن كُرَاع النَّمْل واسع الثقافة متعدد المعارف على عادة علماء عصره، وإنما قصر نفسه على الدراسات اللغوية وفقه اللغةوالمعاجم.

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو الملقب  ب 

بطل الانتصارين 
او  صانع الانتصارين

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

مااعرف بطل انتصارين وصانع انتصارين

ممكن قصدك قائد الانتصارين 
الشهيد عماد مغنية ؟؟

----------

ابو طارق (09-18-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

> مااعرف بطل انتصارين وصانع انتصارين
> 
> ممكن قصدك قائد الانتصارين 
> الشهيد عماد مغنية ؟؟





نعم الجواب صحيح 100% 

هو الشهيد البطل عماد مغنية (رحمة الله عليه )

تشكري ابنتي 

خربشات ذاكرة 

سيتم التقييم الان 

مع كل تقدير واحترام 

ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب ب 

الشهيد الثاني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بابا 
جوابي هو 
الشيخ العاملي

----------


## ابو طارق

> اهلين بابا 
> جوابي هو 
> الشيخ العاملي




ابنتي 

عفاف الهدى

الجواب نصف صح واهذا هو الجواب 
*الشيخ زين الدين بن نور الدين علي بن أحمد بن محمد بن علي بن جمال الدين بن تقي بن صالح بن مشرف العاملي الجبعي الشهير بالشهيد الثاني.*

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-25-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال  



من هو الملقب    ب  

الشهيد  الاول

----------


## زهرة الريف

*

الشيخ أبو عبدالله محمد بن مكي العاملي*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *
> 
> الشيخ أبو عبدالله محمد بن مكي العاملي*



الجواب صحيح  ابنتي 

زهرة الريف  

سيتم التقييم الان 
مع كل تقدير واحترام 

ابو طارق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الملقب ب كبش العراق ؟

----------

